# 149.23910 need collet parts



## kstem (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 7/8 HP spindle router Craftsman 149.239110 and need the collets & nut to allow use of std 1/4 & 1/2 router tools. Any body have or know where I can get a set.


----------



## bobby_03 (Mar 15, 2014)

I looked on the diagram, it's item # 62 Collet 4700-098-00 and the collet nut item # 63 part # 4700-098-00. there is only one listed, I don't know the size but I don't think you can use 1/4" & 1/2". If you can give me some measurements maybe I will be able to help you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob. Kim made 3 posts in 2012 and has not been back since.....


----------



## misc2015 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Spindle Craftsman 23910 - AMT 4750 Router-Shaper*

"I have a 7/8 HP spindle router Craftsman 149.239110"

I need the spindle assembly (spindle, nut, washer) for this machine, which is also an AMT 4750 Router/Shaper. Any leads?


----------

